# [SOLVED] Error 1327 while installing steam



## pierrevn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've just bought the new Modern warfare 2 game, but am unable to install it as I keep on getting an "Error 1327:Invalid drive:G\" message. How do I go about to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Hmm... firstly a couple of questions, does G: drive actually exist on your machine?

Secondly, please can you try installing something else to see if we get the same thing (I suspect we will).

Have you recently gone into disk management and changed anything in there?

Don't worry, I think this is gonna be pretty straight forward to fix, but let us know on the above q's.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

This error has several causes. One cause is that the installation was created with a hard-coded path to a drive letter that does not exist on the machine. If this is the case then there is no way to make the installation install to a different drive letter. The software vendor must be contacted. Other causes include:

-The _CD-ROM _or _DVD-ROM _drive letter has changed since a previous install. 
-You have changed the drive letter of the hard disk that the operating system is installed on, for example, drive _C_. 
-This behavior may occur if a registry key contains an incorrect value in a *Data field*.

Because this error has different causes, you may have to check multiple items on your computer.

If drive letters have been changed on your computer, re-assign the original letter to the _CD-ROM, DVD-ROM_, or operating system drive. Follow the steps appropriate to your operating system: 

*Windows XP Users*
Click _Start_, and then click _Control Panel. _In _Control Panel_, double-click _Administrative Tools_, and then double-click _Computer Management_. 
In the _Computer Management _tree, click _Disk Management_. 
Right-click the _CD-ROM or DVD-ROM _drive, or the drive that contains the operating system, and then click *Change Drive Letter and Paths*. 
Click *Change*, and change it to the *original drive letter*. Click OK, and then click Close.

Verify that registry entries do not contain invalid drive letters that might be causing this error: *Important:* _The following steps require you to modify the Windows registry. Modifications to the Windows registry, if not done correctly, can cause serious problems to a Windows system. _
Click _Start_, and then click _Run_. The Run dialog box opens. 
In the Open field, type *regedit*, and then click OK. The _Registry Edito_r opens. 
In the _Registry Edit_or, locate the following registry key: 
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders*
In the right pane, note the values in the Data column of each entry. If any value contains a drive that is not correct for your computer, right-click the entry and select _Modify_. 
Type the correct drive letter in the _Value_ data field, and then click OK. For example, if one of the values is "*X:\Documents and Settings\Administrator*", the drive letter should be changed to a valid drive on the system, such as “*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator*". 
Repeat steps 4 and 5 for each entry whose Data value contains an incorrect drive. 
Repeat steps 3 through 6 for each of the following registry keys: 

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders* 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders* 
Close the Registry Editor and run the installation again.

If none of the above suggestions apply, this error might be happening because the installation author has hard-coded a path to a drive letter that does not exist on the machine. In this situation, you should contact the software vendor. Your software vendor can follow the suggestions in the following InstallShield Knowledge Base article to help determine what is causing the issue within the installation project: 
*Q107033 ERRDOC: Windows Installer Error 1327*.
Keep in mind that the above article is meant for the installation author that has created the installation. Many of the suggestions do not apply to consumers trying to install software.
Another suggestion, although not a long-term solution, would be to create a partition on the local hard drive or map a network drive with the drive letter that is mentioned in the invalid drive error.


----------



## pierrevn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Hi rossva,

Thanks for the reply.

1.No, as far as I know, I don't have a G drive. 
2. I've tried installing a couple of games requiring Steam and they all give the same message.
3. No, I haven't changed anything myself, but did install a registry tool called Fix-it. That might have changed something, that I was not aware of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pierrevn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

5niper_wolf,

Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately I run Vista and am not all that clued up on IT. I know how to install games, use e-mail and the basics of computing, but that about it. I would rather not fiddle around with the operating system if it can be helped. Otherwise Call of duty will just have to wait till I can get the laptop to a pro.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Make sure your game is being installed in the correct drive.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Steam does not like to be installed on USB external HDDs or USB sticks, please make sure you are installing steam to the correct HDD.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*



pierrevn said:


> Hi rossva,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Hi;

if you want, I could write a script which I could send you which you could run and then send me the output so I could further diagnose... It will be to check the stuff 5niper_WOLF advised.

Up to you, as I understand that you may not want to trust a script someone you don't know is telling you to run on your machine. But if you want me to, just let me know.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*



rossva said:


> Hi;
> 
> if you want, I could write a script which I could send you which you could run and then send me the output so I could further diagnose... It will be to check the stuff 5niper_WOLF advised.
> 
> Up to you, as I understand that you may not want to trust a script someone you don't know is telling you to run on your machine. But if you want me to, just let me know.


Hi,
All help is to be remained on the forum so other members can benefit as well, so it would be best if you post it here.
Thanks


----------



## pierrevn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Thanks rossva, but I think its time for a laptop reformat. Its been acting up a bit much lately, so maybe that will sort out the other problems too. Will let you know if the problem persists after the reformat, but I suspect it will be sorted.

Thanks again


----------



## pierrevn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Thanks to everyone for their help. I did a reformat and the problem is now sorted.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Error 1327 while installing steam*

Please, under Thread Tools, mark the thread as solved.


----------



## srhowlett (Jan 19, 2011)

The support on the steam websie is rubbish.

I had the same problem and it took me half an hour of going through the site trying thing to sort it.

He is the easy answer

Steam say

*Question * I receive the message "_Error 1327. Invalid Drive: Drive"_ when installing Steam

*Answer
*This is caused by incorrect registry key entries for Steam installation

How to solve this



Exit Steam.
Navigate to your Steam directory. (Typically C:\Program Files\Steam or C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam
If you wish to save your game files for a future installation of Steam, copy your steamapps folder outside of your Steam directory.
 
Delete all of the contents of your Steam directory. (NOTE If it even istall this far mine didn't)
Go to Start > Run and type in regedit.
*For 32-bit operating systems:
*In the left-hand column of your registry editor, navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve\. 

Right-click on Valve and select Delete.

*For 64-bit operating systems:*
In the left-hand column of your registry editor, navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Valve\. 

Right-click on Valve and select Delete.
In the left-hand column of your registry editor, navigate to: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Steam.
Right-click on Valve select Delete.
Close your Registry Editor.
Then reinstall steam using the download on the front page of thier website.

Welcome to Steam

it's near the bottom

Then install your game as normal.

Now why they couldn't put this on thier site I don't know?

Hope it helps :wave:


----------



## Arbico (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys i just made an account to say this. instead of trying to find them by pressing all the folders. why not just go to - Edit - Find - then type in Valve. this is because it did not work for me and then i thought i would try it and it found a valve file with the wrong HDD it was E:\. so then you change that to C:\ and mine worked a treat.
Regards
ARBZ


----------

